# الثأر والانتقام والقصاص



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما الفرق بين الثأر والانتقام والقصاص​


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان كلمة ثأر مستخدمة خاصةً في أمور القتل. ولو قتلت الرجل أو أي شخص من عائلة الراجل الذي قتل شخص من عائلتك، فعملت الثأر.ـ
وكلمة قصاص مستخدمة في الأمور ما لها علاقة بالقتل. ولو كان الشيء الذي تعمل ضد سخص يساوي الشيء الذي  عمل شخص ضدك، فعملت القصاص. (مثال ذلك: تحطم بيت الشخص الذي حطم بيتك).  وكلمة انتقام مستخدمة في أمور ما لها علاقة بالقتل وما لها اهتمام بسوية الجريمة. مثلا ، تخرب دراجته لأنه قد مزق هدومك.ـ
وكلمة انتقام لها معنى عامة أيضًا ويمكنك استخدامها لتشمل كلمتي ثأر وقصاص ــ فالثأر والقصاص نوعان من الانتقام.ـ 
(واعتذر لك على ضعف معرفتي الفصحى وارجو انك تقدر تفهم كلامي)​


----------



## إسكندراني

بالتأكيد جزء من ردك غير صحيح لأن عبارة القصاص في القتلى واردة في القرآن الكريم «الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى» ولا أتذكر أي آية فيها كلمة الانتقام أو الثأر لذا أتسائل ما الفرق بين تلك الكلمات
وكلمة انتقام جاءت ببالي لأني طالعت هذه الخريطة العثمانية التي رُسمت بعد سقوط البلقان
أشك أن الفرق ضئيل أو أن الثأر شخصي والانتقام عام وأنهما يحتملان عدم العدل في القصاص ، لكني أريد تأكيد ذلك ولم أجد مصدرا يسيرا أبحث فيه


----------



## Bakr

السؤال صعب رغم أته يبدو سهلا، الكلمات مترادفة أو شبه مترادفة، قد تعوض بعضها البعض في سياقات معينة، ويستحيل تعويض إحداها بالأخرى في سياقات أخرى
ثم هناك صعوبة في الإجابة عن سؤال يطرح كلمات لا ترتبط بكلمات أخرى، لا القواميس لها نفع في هذه الحالة، ولا محاولة استقراء كل السياقات التي تأتي فيها بمعنى معين
وأخرى تأتي فيها بمعنى آخر  ​


----------



## Bakr

إسكندراني said:


> ولا أتذكر أي آية فيها كلمة الانتقام


وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ 
آل عمران 4
المائدة 95
إبراهيم 47
أَلَيْسَ اللهُ بِعَزِيزٍ ذِي انتِقَام
الزمر 37 ​


----------



## akhooha

قال الكاتب الأنثروبولوجي أحمد أبو زيد في كتابه [الثأر : دراسة أنثروپولوجية بإحدى قرى الصعيد] ان الثأر له جذوره في العصر الجاهلي وله 4 خصائص وهي:ـ
 ـ1ـ  الثأر نوع من الإنتقام بين عشيرتين أو أكثر التين يعيشان في نفس المنطقة. واذا قتل غريب من خارج المنطقة عضوَ العشيرة فلم تعتبر العشيرةُ الثأر واجبًا
ـ2ـ  الثأر واجب عندما يقتل شخصٌ  شخصا من عشيرة أخرى في منطقته. ويجب على عشيرة المقتول ان تقتل عضوا من عشيرة القاتل  
ـ3ـ  العشيرة كلها مسئولة عن سلوك كل أعضائها
ـ4ـ  الثأر خاص بالرجال الكبار فقتل النساء أو الأطفال يعتبر عيبًا  ​


----------



## إسكندراني

إذن قد نعتبر الثأر من العادات الخاصة ببعض المناطق فقط؟
وهو نوع معين من القصاص؟
والانتقام أشد من القصاص وفيه عداوة ودمار؟


----------



## akhooha

> إذن قد نعتبر الثأر من العادات الخاصة ببعض المناطق فقط؟


صحّ ... بس ما فيش داعي لاستخدام كلمة «فقط» ... ومع انّه قد عمل دراسته عن الثأر في منطقة الصعيد فليست نقطته الرئيسية انه عادة من العادات ببعض المناتق ... وحسب تفهمي حاول الكاتب ان يلقى الضوء على فكرة الثأر اعتبارًا لتأريخه وخصائصه و"قوانينه" الإجتماعية بصفة عامة ... ومن أهم الأشياء التي ذكرها عن الثأر انه مرتبط بالعلاقات العشيرية وانه يقوم على فكرة مسئولية العشيرة عن كل أعضاءها ... وإذا قتلتَ أي عضو من العشيرة المجاورة بسبب إنتماءه لعشيرة الرجل الذي قتل عضوًا من عشيرتك، فعملتَ عملية الثأر... ونسمي هذا النوع من الإنتقام "ثأر" بسبب ارتباطه بالعلاقات العشيرية والإجتماعية. ومن غير هذه العلاقات العشيرية والإجتماعية فهو مسألة الإنتقام وبس


> وهو نوع معين من القصاص؟


نعم ـ وفي رائيي هذا بسبب ان لكليهما نفس عناصر التساوي والتعادل (كما نجد في القوآن "...النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنفَ بِالْأَنفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ...") والثأر نوع معين من القصاص لأنه في إطار خاص للعشيرة وللمجتمع


> والانتقام أشد من القصاص وفيه عداوة ودمار؟


تعتمد شِدة الإنتقام على تفاصيل حالة الإنتقام. وإذا عملت مقارنة بين حالة القصاص حيث خربتُ سيارتَك على شأن خربتَ سيارتي وبين حالة الإنتقام حيث مزقتُ هدومك على شأن خربتَ سيارتي فيمكنك ان تقول ان هذه حالة القصاص أشد من هذه حالة الإنتقام .. ومع ان معظم الحالات لدى كل أنواع الإنتقام مرتبطة بعداوة ودمار فلم يكن من الضروري ان الإنتقام أو القصاص أو الثأر له اتصال بعداوة ودمار فكل  حالة الإنتقام أو القصاص أو الثأر تختلف عن الأخرى حسب تفاصيلها​


----------

